# second hand machinery



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello! I would like to ask you a favour.
I am looking for some British and German websites that trade second hand machinery.
It would be of paramount importance if you proposed me some websites with machinery auctions!
interested in something like this





I am really looking forward to hearing from you soon. If you have any further information please let me know!!

Thank you in advance :wave:
Alex


----------

